# 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...



## orangetree (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade ein rundes Becken mit Ziegeln betoniert - sieht aus wie ein riesiger Brunnen. Dann Wasser rein, die Folie musste ja mal an die Wände gedrückt werden...  und dann die Folie mit Mörtel (Sand, Kalk, Zement) mit der obersten Reihe Ziegel befestigt. Hält bombenfest. Ein paar erste Pflanzen sind auch schon drin.

Problem: Es liess sich nicht vermeiden, dass dabei auch Mörtel an der Teichinnenkante ins Wasser gefallen und in den Teich gerutscht ist. Nun habe ich auf den Steinen, die bereits drinlagen (konnts halt nicht abwarten...) eine Schicht mit flockigem Mörtel liegen. Sieht alles ziemlich grau-in-grau aus. Das Wasser selbst ist erstaunlich klar, aber man kann halt keinen Schritt in den Teich setzen, ohne dass das Wasser komplett eintrübt...

Frage: Wie kriege ich das weg ohne dass ich das ganze Wasser nochmal auslassen, dann putzen und dann neu einlassen muss? (Die Hardcore-Variante). Ich habe zur Verfügung: Einen geliehenen Wasserstaubsauger, den bekomme ich morgen.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Lg Orangetree


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Hallo Orangetree,
herzlich Willkommen.

Der Mörtel sollte komplett raus, ist nicht gut für das Wasser.
Die groben Brocken so rausholen und den Rest mit dem Schlammsauger sollte funktionieren.


----------



## orangetree (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Orangetree,
> herzlich Willkommen.
> 
> Der Mörtel sollte komplett raus, ist nicht gut für das Wasser.
> Die groben Brocken so rausholen und den Rest mit dem Schlammsauger sollte funktionieren.



Hallo Jörg,

leider habe ich keine "groben Brocken", das ist alles so eine Art "Wasserstaub", siehe Bild. Ich werde berichten - ich fürchte nur, das wird nicht so einfach gehen mit dem Staubsauger, weil der ja auch meine Kiesel mitsaugen will... *grmpf*.... schade um dass schöne (und teure) Wasser, das ich vermutlich nochmal ablassen muss.

Werde berichten!

Lg Orangetree


----------



## neuemmendorfer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*



orangetree schrieb:


> .... schade um dass schöne (und teure) Wasser, das ich vermutlich nochmal ablassen muss.




Hast Du keine Gartenwasseruhr?


----------



## orangetree (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Nein, ich habe keine Gartenwasseruhr - aber die würde mir auch nicht so viel weiterhelfen, da es ja darum geht, das Wasser nochmal auszupumpen und wieder neu einzulassen. 30 m³ ist halt schon ne Menge... aber: Hilf ja nix.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Dann wird es aber Zeit, dass Du Dir einen Gartenwasserzähler installieren lässt. Du bezahlst für jeden Tropfen Wasser der in Deinem Teich wandert Abwassergebühren. Weiß ja nicht wie hoch der Preis bei Dir ist, aber 75 bis 125€ für eine Teichfüllung nur für Abwasser bezahlst Du sicher.


----------



## danyvet (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Ich würds nicht gleich ablassen, sondern abwarten. Nachdem es ein neuer Teich ist, nehme ich an, du hast eh noch keine Tierchens drin. Und selbst wenn. Ich hab in meinem Teich 2 Kübel mit Mörtel (allerdings war der trocken, als ich sie reingestellt hab (darin sind die Steher vom Teich verankert). Das Zeug ist ja nur mineralisch. Ich denke, das wird absedimentieren und gut ists. Ist aber kein fundiertes Wissen, was ich da verzapf, sondern nur mein Bauchgefühl


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Hallo Orangetree,
ich denke mal ein geliehener Schlammsauger sollte da schon einen Großteil rausholen.
Der Rest wird im Filter abgeschieden. Sehe keine Notwendigkeit das eingelassene Wasser komplett auszutauschen.

Gießwasseranschluss solltest du mal anfragen. Willst ja nicht dem Versorgen zu viel in den Rachen werfen.


----------



## orangetree (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Danke für eure Tipps, ich werde berichten, ob-wie es geklappt hat. 

Ich mache mir weniger Sorgen wegen der Menge, die reingefallen ist - sooo viel war das nicht - sondern eher wegen der "Optik": Habe schöne Steine drin liegen, deren Farben man schon auch sehen sollte. Und auch ein dünner Schleier verdeckt das leider... Und wenn ich mal im Sommer in den Teich springe zum Abkühlen soll dann auch nicht drei Tage alles trüb sein... 

Und ich werde mal bei meiner Gemeinde anrufen, wie das hier ist mit Wasser... bei uns werden Kanalgebühren eigentlich nach m² des Hauses abgerechnet, nicht nach Wasserverbrauch. Über 100 Euro für ne Teichfüllung wäre ja echt ein Hammer...


----------



## neuemmendorfer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*



orangetree schrieb:


> Und ich werde mal bei meiner Gemeinde anrufen, wie das hier ist mit Wasser... bei uns werden Kanalgebühren eigentlich nach m² des Hauses abgerechnet, nicht nach Wasserverbrauch. Über 100 Euro für ne Teichfüllung wäre ja echt ein Hammer...



Nach Hausfläche wird meist die "Versiegelungsgebühr" berechnet, so sie erhoben wird. Abwasser wird normal über den Wasserzähler abgeerechnet. Die gehen davon aus, dass alles was Du als Trinkwasser entnimmst auch in die Kanalisation geht. Mit einem Gartenwasserzähler misst Du dann die Menge Trinkwasser die in den Garten und somit nicht ins Abwasser geht. Der Abwasserpreis liegt so zwischen 2,50€ bis 5€ pro m³. 
Ruf bei Deinem Wasserversorger an. Zu 99,9% sind sie für die Installation der Zähler und für die Abrechnung zuständig, auch wenn die Abwasserbehandlung über einen Dritten erfolgt.

LG Ronny


----------



## orangetree (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Hallo,

Ich habe heute mal den Mörtel so gut es ging, abgesaugt. Geblieben ist an den Wänden eine dünne weisse Schicht - die könnte ich sicher noch abbürsten, aber es muss ja nicht perfekt sein. Das Wasser ist klar, man kann die Farben der Steine wieder schön sehen .

Falls das also nochmal jemandem passiert: Es lässt sich tatsächlich lösen! 

Lg Orangetree


----------



## orangetree (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Die gehen davon aus, dass alles was Du als Trinkwasser entnimmst auch in die Kanalisation geht. Mit einem Gartenwasserzähler misst Du dann die Menge Trinkwasser die in den Garten und somit nicht ins Abwasser geht. Der Abwasserpreis liegt so zwischen 2,50€ bis 5€ pro m³.



So, heute habe ich mich endlich in meiner Gemeinde erkundigt, was nötig ist, um einen Gartenwasserzähler zu installieren.

Antwort: "Das geht bei uns nicht. Es gibt einen Gemeinderatsbeschluss, der sagt, dass solche Zähler nicht installiert werden. Für alles, was sie entnehmen, wird Kanalgebühr verrechnet. Sie können ja gegen die Gemeinde vorgehen, aber das rate ich Ihnen nicht."

Ich habe dem Bürgermeister nun auf die Mailbox gesprochen und um Rückruf gebeten.

Und biete zur Zeit für eine Tiefwasserpumpe auf ebay, denn ich habe auch noch einen Hausbrunnen (der aber noch saniert werden muss und die Pumpe meines Vorgängers fördert bestenfalls einen halbstarken Wasserstrahl).

Lg Orangetree


----------



## neuemmendorfer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Ich würde sagen, das war eine Drohung und ein Eingeständnis, dass das rechtlich eigentlich nicht in Ordnung ist... Krass


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

das gibts ja nicht! :shock

gerade gestern erst habe ich bei der stadtverwaltung angerufen, um mich ebenfalls über einen gartenzähler zu informieren. gar kein problem, ich soll einen installieren (lassen), einzige bedingung ist eichjahr 2012, dann kommt jemand vorbei, um ihn quasi abzunehmen und bei der nächsten abrechnung gebe ich ihnen schriftlich die dort abgelesene wassermenge durch und die wird mir beim abwasser abgezogen! 

vor ein paar jahren hätte es sich wohl nicht gelohnt, da lag die "bagatellgrenze" bei 20000 l! also erst ab einer gartenwasserentnahme darüber hätte es sich da gerechnet, aber diese grenze wurde zum glück gekippt!

ich lebe in baden-württemberg, wo ist plz 8000. in bayern?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: 1. Teich: Nasser Mörtel ins Teichwasser gefallen ...*

Da hast Du noch Glück. Meistens bestehen die Versorger darauf die Installation selber zu machen. Die Kosten hat man nur einmal. Dann nur aller 6 Jahre (Eichdauer) einen neuen Zähler kaufen (unter 20€) und von den Wasserwerken wechseln lassen (etwa 50€). Das sind maximal 28 m³ die man in 6 Jahren durchlaufen lassen muss damit es sich lohnt und dass ist echt nicht viel...


----------

